# اليكم مشروع تخرجي ( وفي انتظار ردودكم و انتقاداتكم)



## arc_fares (27 مايو 2006)

:80: 
انا اتخرجت قبل عامين من كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة المعمارية جامعة عدن اليمن طبع المشروع مش كامل (سوف احاول ان ارفق باقي الرسومات ( مقاطع + واجهات + مناظير في القريب العاجل) 
والمشروع هو عبارة عن مركز تجاري ثقافي إداري يتكون من كتلثين منفصلتين تربط بينهم صالة هول مع رسبشن للتجميع و التوزيع احدهما هو الجزاء التجاري الاداري و الاخر هو الكثلة الثقافية
مرفق لكم مساقط المشروع وفي انتظار ردودكم وارأكم 
اخوكم م/ فارس بانافع:3:


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (27 مايو 2006)

فكرة حلة كتير ان تعرض مشروع تخرجك و جهدك الكبير على مدار العام و ثمرة جهد سنوات 
لكن للأسف انا بعدي ما شفت مخططات هل انت لسة ما نزلتها !!!!!!!!​


----------



## arc_fares (27 مايو 2006)

ها هي المخططات


----------



## arc_fares (27 مايو 2006)




----------



## arc_fares (27 مايو 2006)

وفي القريب العاجل سوف اقوم بارفاق باقي اللوحات في انتظار ردودكم ومشاركاتكم :80: 

اخوكم م / فارس


----------



## monaliza (27 مايو 2006)

م/ فارس 
اختيارك للمشروع جيد جدآآآ
بس ياريت نشوف المنظور الخارجى للمشروع
وأتمنى لك التوفيق فى الحياه العملية ...


----------



## المهندسة زهى (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
البلانات من ناحية الفورم الشكل ..حلوة ...كسر للمألوف
بس ماراح تكتمل الصورة الابوجود الواجهات ...
بالتوفيق اخي 

شنو كان ابرز تعليقات المحكمين؟؟


----------



## arc_fares (28 مايو 2006)

المهندسة زهى , monaliza شكر على مروركم واليكم باقي الوحات


----------



## arc_fares (28 مايو 2006)




----------



## arc_fares (28 مايو 2006)




----------



## فادي ابو فادي (28 مايو 2006)

احلى معماري فارس انت عسل و انا اشهد انك معماري لك مستقبل الكتل اللي امامنا تنم عن عمارة حديثة و الاخراج المعماري ببرامج الحاسوب واضح العمل كله على بعضه رائع انا ابدي برأيي على الكتل و الواجهات لم اتطرق الى العلاقات الوظيفية انما لي ملاحظة جدا بسيطة ارجو تقبلها 
و هي
كيفية التشطيب .... و .... الصيانة للحوائط التي في الفراغات الضيقة نوعا ما بين الكتل
مع كل التقدير​


----------



## اريز (28 مايو 2006)

شغل رائع بجد بس تعليقي الكنت سأقوله لك سبقني اليه الاخ فادي مع ملاحظة بسيطة الواجهات كان ممكن تطلع أحلى من كده بس انت شكلك ما قعدت ليها لكن good project


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 مايو 2006)

مشروع راقي ولا كلام اكثر من ذلك


----------



## eng.fadia (29 مايو 2006)

مشروع رائع ولكن الواجهات فعلا كانت عايزة اكتر ولكن المشروع جميل


----------



## eng.fadia (29 مايو 2006)

بس ليه ملاحظة كمان ان الاخراج النهائي مش مناسب ابدا لمشروع تخرج يعني مش متعوب 
فيه خالص المساقط الافقية حازت هي والمناظير علي اهتمام قوي وقت كبير لكن الواجهات لا والاخراج مش قوي ابدا 
بالتوفيق


----------



## arc_fares (29 مايو 2006)

اخي فادي ابو فادي شهادتك وسام اعتز بها اما بنسبة للفراغات في مابين الكثل 3.5 متر لاقل واضيق فراغ و الواجهات في معضمها زجاجية تركيبها اسهل كما انها مرتده من 2:1.5 عن حدود كل بلاطة.

اريز , eng fadia , و الاخ احمد حسني شكرا لمشاركتكم , فعل الاخراج كان مش لائق بمشروع تخرج بس حصلت عندي مشكلة مع جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي اطرتني لاعادة الشغل من اول وجديد في اقل من اسبوع مع رفضهم امهالي لفترة اطول ( بلغة عربي ما اخدش المشروع حقة من الاخراج او انا ماقعدتلوش الفترة الازمة و ماخدتش احتياطاتي وعمل Backup للمشروع ) 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق من الله عز وجل
اخوكم م/فارس


----------



## ام حبيبة (29 مايو 2006)

سلمت 000ووفقك الله 
المساقط الافقية والكتل 000والتوزيع كله روعة ولكني توقعت لعب أكثر في الواجهات 
ولي سؤال 00لماذا فضلت ان تكون الواجهات كلها زجاج ولم تكتفي بمعظمها او جزء منها يكفي للview! 
ولكنه تخذ وقت ومجهود كبير 0جزاك الله كل خير 
وان شاءالله تأتيك الفرصة لتنفيذه على ارض الواقع 0


----------



## arc_fares (29 مايو 2006)

الاخت ام حبيبة شكرا لمشاركتك وكلامك الجميل 
كانت الفكرة في الكثله التجارية الدارية هي الغاء الخصوصية وجلب الخارج الى داخل المبنى وللتظهر حركةالزوار لمن بالخارج لجذب الانتباة للمبنى مع التركيز على الفناء الداخلي كعنصر جذب ( لما له من خصائص بيئية و جتماعية ) وعملية الظلل التي تحدث بسبب الممرات و الجسور المعلقة و الاعمدة فيما بينها مما تجعل الفناء فراغ جميل. للاسف المشروع ماخدش مني الوقت الكافي لانجازة .
وفقك الله لما فية الخير.
اخوك م/ فارس


----------



## الملك2020 (29 مايو 2006)

المشروع رائع********* ولكن لي تعليق بسيط .....
اولا- لم تقم بتحليل الموقع تحليلا جيدا ولم تاخذ الساحل بالاعتبار وذلك يظهر في المساقط ****فمن الاولى ان يكون المبنى الاكثر ارتفاعا هو الابعد عن الساحل وذلك يعطي المباني الاخرى اطلا لة افضل مع الاحتفاظ بالاطلالة للجزء الاعلى وكذلك تزاحم المباني حول بعضها البعض مع اسر او حبس الفناء الداخلي بعيدا عن الاطلالة الخارجية والقضاء علية بالدهاليز الواصلة بين الكتل .
ثانيا - لا يوجد انسجام او تناسب حجمي وكتلي بين الدهاليز او الممرات الواصلة بين الكتل والكتل نفسها .
ثالثا - لا ارى مدخل رئيس ومسيطر ولو وجد لا ارى تهيئة له.
فارجو ان تجيب على نقاط التعليق حتى لا اكون علقت لاجل التعليق فقط............


----------



## arc_fares (30 مايو 2006)

اخي الملك 2020 شكرا على ردك المميز وبنسبة لردي على تعليقك:
1- المبنيين الصغير و الكبير موازيان لخط الساحل تقريبا مع العلم ان المبنى الاصغر هو ثقافي يحوي مسارح وسينما ومكتبة وصالات متعددة الاغراض مما يقلل من الاهتمام في الاطلالة من الداخل الى الخارج اما عن الفناء في المبنى الاكبر فإن الجدران للمبنى بالكامل زجتجية مما يحقق الاطلالة مع العلم ان الفناء لابد ان يكون موقع جذب للزوار الى داخل المبنى وعدم التشتيت للخارج لطبيعة المشروع التجارية .
2- انا لا ارى ذلك بنسبة لتناسب الكثل مع الممرات المعلقة
3- اتفق معك جدا في هذة النقطة وهذا كانت احد النقاط التي ركز عليها المناقشين ( الدكاترة) كثيرا اثنا المناقشة ( اهمال مني) .
مرة اخرى اكرر لك شكري وجزاك الله كل خير..
اخوك 
م/ فارس


----------



## الملك2020 (31 مايو 2006)

اولا - اشكرك لسرعة الرد وسعة الصدر *******
ثانيا - الفناء الداخلي مهم جدا لغرض الترويج للمبنى ---- اتفق معك بذلك ولكن عندما يكون مكعب الفناء فيه الارتفاع اقل اضلاعه وايضا لا يكون فيه شبكة اتصالات وهي ما تسمي تجاوزا بالممرات .
ثالثا - لا تفهمني خلط انا لم اقل المبنى الكبير والمبنى الصغير وانما قلت المبنى الاكثر ارتفاعا ضمن المباني على الفناء الداخلي ولم اعلق على المبنى الصغير.
وشكرا-------------


----------



## معماري طموح (31 مايو 2006)

ماشاء الله ممتاز ..

بس ودي أسأله ماهو نوع البرنامج اللي استخدمته ..


----------



## arc_fares (31 مايو 2006)

الملك 2020 شكرا جزيل لردك و مشاركتك :
كلامك اكثر من رائع ...........
اولا - الفناء عندي الارتفاع مش اقل الضلاع و ايضا تخيل معي عندك فناء كبير و تحاول استغلالة في الادوار العليا بعمل ممرات معلقة ليست نمطية في يختلف ترتيبهاوشكلها من دور الى اخر مع اطالة على الواجهات الداخلية للمبنى و الفناء في الاسفل وبنفس الوقت تقوم بربط المباني لتعمل ككيان واحد رغم الفصل فيما بينها مش تكون تخيلها معي مش تكون حاجة روعة ولا اية رايك.........:81: 
ثانيا - انا فعلا خلط ومافهمتكش في البداية بس عندك حق .....:79: 
شكرا مرة اخرى :68: 
معماري طموح شكرا لك و الشغل كان بـ autoCAD 2002 و الفوتوشوب 
وبالتوفيق لكم من الله
اخوكم م/ فارس


----------



## SRWA12M (31 مايو 2006)

مشروع رائع و راقى جدا اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## arc_fares (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا srwa12m على كلامك الرقيق .
جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## azhaararm (31 مايو 2006)

المشروع في قمة الجمال ولكن سؤال واريد منك الاجابة عليه لماذا كان سبب اختيارك لواجهة المبنى زجاجية؟ هل هو من الناحية الجمالية ام التكلفة ام ماذا؟ طالبة تريد الاستفادة منك.


----------



## مساعد ابوزيد (31 مايو 2006)

المشروع وبصراحة جميل وورائع ........والى الامام ان شاالل


----------



## arc_fares (31 مايو 2006)

الاخت ازهار تعتبر تكلفة الواجهات الزجتجية مرتفعة خاصة اذا كانت ( duple glazing ) وانا استخدمت الواجهات الزجاجية لان فكرتي في المشروع ان اللغاء حاجة اسمها خصوصية في الجزاء التجاري وجلب الخارج للداخل بمعنى اخر ان المبنى عبارة عن غشاء شفاف في داخلة قلب نابض بالحركة و روح هي الانسان الدي يعمل ويتسوق ويسير بين جنبات المبنى التجاري اي ان الشخص في خارج المبنى يجب ان يرى الحركة للزوار و المستخدمين داخل المبنى .
وبتوفيق في دراستك ان شاء الله


----------



## الملك2020 (1 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك فارس 
*واود ان اقول لك من عد لك ما اخطات فهو لا يستطيع ان يعد لك ما اصبت--------------------------------- ومن هنا اقول لك بالتوفيق بحياتك المهنية كما وفقت بحياتك الدراسية وشكرا *


----------



## arc_fares (1 يونيو 2006)

الاخ مساعد ابو زيد مشكـــــــــــــــــــــور مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في حياتك.
الملك 2020 ما اقدر اقول غير اني اتمنى لك التوفيق وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.
اخوكم م/فارس


----------



## ahmedarc2000 (1 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا انتسمحى لى بالتعليق على مشروعك
اولا الكتل جميلة
والمساقط محولة انشا و معمريا حل واضح وجيد
ومع انى كنت احتاج لمعرفة الموقع والبلد ان لم يكن ظاهرا امامى فعفوا


----------



## arc_fares (1 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي ahmedarc2000 وماقصرت .
الموقع هو في ثغر اليمن الباسم مدينة عدن.
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## المازن (14 يونيو 2006)

مشروع ممتاز من حيث الفكره ووخروج عن المالوف في ربط الكتل س المشكلة بالواجهات 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندسة مي (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مشروعك أخي جيد جدا .. ومساقطه الأفقية محلولة بشكل رائع .. ومشكور جاد على إدراجه ..
جزاكم الله خيرا ..


----------



## arc_fares (15 يونيو 2006)

المازن , المهندسة مي شكراجزيل على مروركم .
وفقكم الله لكل الخير


----------



## ذبيدة (16 يونيو 2006)

مشروعك كتير حلو وانت معماري ممتاز


----------



## الاء ربابعه (16 يونيو 2006)

sh'3lk 7lo lo kan sh'3l snh tanyh


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

المشروع دا اخدت فيه كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## arc_fares (17 يونيو 2006)

ذبيدة شكرا جزيل .
الاء ربابعه ........ فعلا ... وشكرا جزيل.
روميو المصري: اخدت جيد جدا لان الاخراج كان ضعيف بس التصميم كان يستاهل وهذا كلام الدكاترة .


----------



## الاء ربابعه (17 يونيو 2006)

هاد رأيي واسفه ازا ما عجبك


----------



## المهندسة زهى (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ...
امممم..اعتقد ان المساقط اقوى من الواجهة ...
بلانات بأفكار حلوة يقابلها واجهات تحتاج لتطوير شوية 

ولكن مشروع اعتبره حلو


----------



## arc_fares (17 يونيو 2006)

الاخت الاء ربابعه مين قال ان رايك ماعجبني بالعكس في كل مرة ارى فيها مستوى ومشاريع الطلاب الجداد اعرف انهم يقدرو يقدموا شيى افضل من اللي قدمناه في ايام دراستنا و ان المشروع كان محتاج مني شوية جهد في الاخراج وشغل الواجهات بس وهذا هو اللي يحفزنا على ان نطور من انفسنا 
اشكرك ملرة اخرى على رايك .


----------



## arc_fares (17 يونيو 2006)

الاخت المهندسة زهى صراحة اعتز بماقلتيه قي حق مشروعي وان يكون من احد الاعضاء اللي يهمنا رايهم جدا وعلى فكرة انا اتخرجت قبل سنتين و الواجهات ماخدتش حقها من العمل.


----------



## سامي الدعيس (17 يونيو 2006)

مشروع فعلا رائع جداً


----------



## arch_fatma (17 يونيو 2006)

والله ما بعرف شو بدي قلك مهندي فارس جد كتيرررر بجنن تسلم ايدك وبالتوفيق ان شالله


----------



## arc_fares (18 يونيو 2006)

شكررررررررررررا جزيل مهندسة فاطمة .
ودمتم في حفظ الله وتوفيقه


----------



## soon2003 (18 يونيو 2006)

اخي الكريم هدا رائي الشخصي
لو بسط المسقط بمايناسب الموقع 
ولعبت في الواجهات بدل المساقط كان افضل
اين 
تحليل الموقع - المعايير التصميمية


----------



## روميروالمصرى (18 يونيو 2006)

مشروع اكثر من روعة جميل فعلا


----------



## نهاد (18 يونيو 2006)

*يعطيك العافية*

يعطيك العافية مجهود رائع
يعني اذا احتجت مساعدة بالاخراج اطلبها منك .....
ولا ما راح تساعدني​


----------



## محمد المصلاوي (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة


----------



## arc_fares (19 يونيو 2006)

الاخ soon2003 المساقط مناسبة للموقع لان الموقع بداتة كان بسيط مفيش اي خطوط كنتور او ارتفاعات ارض مستوية هذا شيء ايضا بالنسبة للاطلالة كانت مناسبة (من وجهة نظري)..... 
فكرة المشروع وحلاوة كنت في المساقط بينما ان ماخدتش الوقت الكافي لعمل الواجهات ( لظروف مش تقصير) وبنسبة للتحليل الموقع والمعايير التصميمية كانت في الدراسة الخاصة بالمشروع واغلب المعلومات انا فقدتها هذا كل مابقى لي من المشروع.


----------



## arc_fares (19 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة روميو المصري , محمد المصلاوي شكرا جزيل وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق.
الاخت نهاد مافي حد يقراء مشاركاتك واعتقد انه بيقول ما اقدر اساعدك.......... ام كان في ايدي شيى بصراحة احب ان اساعد بس الظاهر انك ماشفتي اعمال باقي الاعضاء ومستوى الاخراج العالي لمعظمهم على العموم انا في الخدمة. 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق من الله.


----------



## bebo_81eg (20 يونيو 2006)

اولا : مشروع جيد حدا والمساقط الافقيه واضح انها اخذت نصيب الاسد في الدقه و كالعادة بنسيب الواجهات والمنظور اخر حاجه , انا متفهمه لاني مرريت بظروفك اتمني ان اري مشاريع ما بعد التخرج


----------



## arc_fares (21 يونيو 2006)

الاخ bebo_81eg جزاك الله خير اشكراك على مرورك ومشاركتك وهذة بعض اعمال مبعد التخرج على هذا الرابط:
مخطط العام لقرية مطاعم عالمية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18535

مبنى سكني تجاري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20374
اتمنى ان تنال استحسانك.


----------



## كانافارو (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
هو اية دة الي مشروع رائع
ياخي الكتل متضاربة وغير منسجمة تماما 
والمنظور لايليق بمهندس معماري في مشروع تخرجة ان تكون الكتل بهذة الفجاجة
انا شايف انة مشروع عادي اي حد يعملة
دة راي بصراحة


----------



## الملك2020 (25 يوليو 2006)

[QUOTE*=كانافارو]السلام عليكم
هو اية دة الي مشروع رائع
ياخي الكتل متضاربة وغير منسجمة تماما 
والمنظور لايليق بمهندس معماري في مشروع تخرجة ان تكون الكتل بهذة الفجاجة
انا شايف انة مشروع عادي اي حد يعملة
دة راي بصراحة[/QUOTE]
ايه يا اخي كاتا فارو انت دخلت فية كتير وانا اتكلم هذا الكلام مع انني اول من انتقد المشروع لكن ليس بالشكل الى انت تحطم حياته المعمارية بعد كل هالعناء 
اما بالنسبة للكتل فهي منسجمة مع بعض ولكن حري بك ان تقول بدل ذلك متداخلة او شي اخر
اما بالنسبة للمنظور فهو والله جميل جدا لواجهات ناعمة مثل ذلك وخصوصا قبل عامين او اكثر من الان
ثانيا ارينا مشروعك لو سمحت وتكرمت علينا*


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (25 يوليو 2006)

_اعترض على اسلوب فاروا و اثمن جهودك الطيبة يا فارس_​


----------



## كانافارو (26 يوليو 2006)

ياجماعة ربنا يخليكوا مش عايزين مجاملات
صوتك ورايك دة امانة عليك
مش تقول حلو وخلاص
بص هيا في الاول والاخر وجهات نظر عادي يعني
مانا ياما اتقالي مشروعك وحش وياما اتقالي مشروعك حلو 
المهم الي عامل المشروع بعد ميخلص المشروع وكل حاجة يقف قدامة كدة ويقول :
دا طلع اكتر مكنت متخيلة
لا اانا كان لازن احس الموضوع شوية
كان ناقص شوية مجهود
هو فية حاجات حلوة وحاجات وحشة
(اقصد يعني ينقد نفسة وهو بيعرض المشروع يقول بقي النقض دة )
عشان بعديها نقول راينا بصراحة 
مش مثلا ابيعلك سلعة بايظة او فيها عيب وماقولكش علي عيبها 
لا اقولك مثلا والله الجزء دة مشاكلة كذا وكذا وكذا ...
دا الي اانا شايفة وانت بقي شايف اية .. كدة يعني والعملية هتمشي


----------



## عبدالله الكتبي (26 يوليو 2006)

جميـــــــــل جدا وبارك الله فيك 
اتمنى اني اقدر اسوي مثله


----------



## احمد عيسوى (26 يوليو 2006)

احمد عيسوي مهندس معماري اخي مجهود طيب واعتقد ان الوقت هو السبب وراء ما حدث من ربكه في اخذ القرارات في الوجهاتالوجهات لا تعبر عن ما بداخلها من خطوط ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت عليك في النقد واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## أروى (26 يوليو 2006)

المشروع جيد
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## المشتاق إلى القدس (27 يوليو 2006)

الصراحة التخطيط مرة حلو بس أنا أتفق مع إخواني على إن الواجهات مش متعوب عليها لكن أتمنا لك النجاح مـــــــــــــــــــع تـــــــــــــحـــــــــيــــــــــاتـــــــــــي .


----------



## arc_fares (27 يوليو 2006)

الملك2020 , فادي ابو فادي ,عبدالله الكتبي ,احمد عيسوى, أروى, المشتاق إلى القدس 
شكرا جزيل على مروركم وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق و النجاح .
الاخ كانافارو اشكرك على مشاركتك بالنسبة للمنظور و الواجهات انا قلت بانها كانت مش قد المستوى و اعتقد اني دكرت انة واجهتني بعض المشاكل قبل تقديمي للمشروع وكانت مشكلة وقت لانك لو اطلعت اوقرات ردودي كنت عرفت هذا اولا.
ثانيا الكثل (متضاربة و غير منسجمة) كلام جميل واتمنى توضح لي مواقع التضارب او صورة التضارب في المشروع من وجهة نظرك لان النقد البناء بانك تذكر العيب ومقوماتة عشان اقدر اتلافاها واستفيد من نقدك البناء في المستقبل وما اوقعش في نفس اخطائي
انا احترم وجهة نظرك واوافقك في مسألة المنظور و الواجهات لكن بالنسبة للمساقط والتكوين الكثلي للمبنى اعتقد ان نقدك لازم يبنى على اسس علمية معمارية وتحليل منطقي للمشروع عشان يكون باستطاعتي ان ارد وافيدك واستفيد منك .
اخوكم م/فارس


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (27 يوليو 2006)

*eng_man2006************

يا ريت اى مهندس معمارى يضع اى حاجة فى المنتدى تكون متوضحة حتى يتفهمها المعمارى الدارس الى لسة داخل قسم عمارة


----------



## abu mohamed (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخى الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## arc_fares (30 يوليو 2006)

محمود السيد حسن اتمنى ذللك من كل قلبي وسأحاول انشاء الله في مشاريع اخرى وشكرا على المرور
abu mohamed مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## patriottounsi (2 أغسطس 2006)

je ne vois pas l'utilité du patio central.....la circulation entre les blocs est tres ambigue...l'articulation entre les deux composantes est arbitraire et mal etudié .....quant aux facades,ils ne refletent plus la vocation de ton projet..


----------



## a7mad3atef (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ...
بسم الله ماشاء الله مشروع متكامل ، و شكرا لمجهودك انك ضايفه على الموقع للاستفاده العامه ،،،،
انا بستاذنك اذا كنت عامل دراسات تحليليه للمشروع تضيفها ، عشان نقدر نفهم المشروع و فلسفه الحل كويس ،،،، متشكر اووى


----------



## sail (18 سبتمبر 2006)

العمل ينم عن مهندس ناجح لة المقدرة الهندسية التى قلما توجد فى خريجى هذا الزمن
\وفقك الله


----------



## فيتمو (18 سبتمبر 2006)

حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة كثير
بس ما قدر انا احكم لاني مستجد في العمارة والتخطيط


----------



## طارق قاسم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

المشروع جيد 
يستحق الثناء


----------



## arc_fares (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

a7mad3atef , sail , فيتمو , طارق قاسم الاخوة الاعزاء شكرا على مروركم وجزاكم الله خير .
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق.
م/ فارس


----------



## Ar_Fatani (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بصراحة المشروع جميل وفي فكر معماري والكتل رائعة أما بالنسبة للإظهار المعماري فأنا متأكد إن المهندس فارس يملك مهارات أكثر من هذه بكثير ولكن المشكلة دائما الوقت و الوقت و الوقت.
أنا كان عندي استفسار واحد وأتمنى الإجابة عليه من المهندس فارس 
على أي أساس تم توجيه كتل المبنى و ما مدى علاقته بالموقع العام والعناصر المحيطة به.
بالتوفيق


----------



## arc_fares (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ Ar_Fatani شكرا على مرورك اما بنسبةلاستفسارك :
بالنسبة للعلاقة المشروع بالموقع العام والعناصر المحيطة:

االيك هذة الصورة التي توضح الموقع المقترح للمشروع
[bimg]D:\faers\ياجنة عدن\3 copy.jpg[/bimg]

جزء كبير من المبنى عبارة عن مكاتب ادارية لتطوير الحركة التجارية في المنطقة ولعدم توفر مبنى اداري ممكن ان يحتوي جميع الشركات التي تربطها علاقة مباشرة بالميناء ووقوعة على مقربة من الميناء والاطلالة علية 
كما ان المركز التجاري والتقافي يخدم منطقة سكنية بدائرة نصف قطرها 4 كيلومتر ووقوع الموقع على خطوط المواصلات بالاضافة الى قرب الموقع من مشروع كورنيش ومدينة العاب مائية تحت التنفيد في الصورة التالية:
[bimg]D:\faers\ياجنة عدن\DSCF0014 copy.jpg[/bimg]


----------



## ريما007 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

سلامarc fares
المشروع رائع..... 
انا عندي مشروع مشابه وهو mixed used center/commercial mall
و بما انك مررت بتجربة التصميم قريبا فارجو ان تساعدني في ال case studies كبداية وكيفية تعاملك مع المشروع و المشاكل التي من الممكن ان اواجهها اثناء التصميم و كيفية حلها....
شكرا جزيلا.....


----------



## المهندس ضياء (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع والجميل ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## بسنت (20 سبتمبر 2006)

جميل يا فارس جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ملك الماكس2005 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

عمل ممتاز والله يوفقك لكن لدي بعض الملاحظات عليك وهي كالتالي:-
1- وجود ارباك في الحركة داخل المشروع في بعض مناطق المول التجاري 
2- الإخراج جيد ولكن لم تكن موفقا في تزيل المواد بشكل صحيح ولإنزال المواد على الكتلة بشكل صحيح يجب ان تذهب إلى قائمة modifyفي برنامج 3d maxومن ثم تذهب إلى vuw map فتظهر لك قائمة تختار منها boxثم تبدأ بتغيير الاعدادات الخاصة للمربع الذي ينزل علية المادة.
آمل ان يكون شرحي مفهوم لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## arc_fares (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة المهندس ضياء, بسنت شكرا على ردودكم الجميلة وجزاكم الله خير .
الاخ ملك الماكس2005 اولا انا لم استخدم برنامج الـ3D MAX وانما بواسطه الـ AutoCAD ولكن معلومتك مفيدة وشرحك مفهوم . وجزاك الله خير
م/ فارس


----------



## معمارية عراقية (7 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشت ايدك مهندس فراس 
المشروع جدا جميل وتلاعب بالكتل رائع على مستوى ال 3d ينم عن تصميم معماري

معمارية عراقية


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاز ورائع جدا


----------



## hasanat75 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع وتشكر عليه


----------



## arc_fares (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخت معمارية عراقية شكرا جزيلا على كلامك الجميل بس معلومة انا اسمي فارس:68: 
الاخوة اخت الشهيدين و hasanat75 شكرا جزيل على مروركم .
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق في حياتكم العملية .
تحية عطرة
اخوكم م/ فارس


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (8 نوفمبر 2006)

عمل رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
والله يعطيكم ألف عافية


----------



## hero55 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

nice wo rk


----------



## روان ناصر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (22 نوفمبر 2006)

رائع بكل المقايس


----------



## هيثم محمد (22 نوفمبر 2006)

المشروع بالفعل جميل واتمني لك المزيد من التفوق


----------



## الوطواط (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز فارس 

وحيا الله جامعة عدن


----------



## محمود حسان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

يا رب اوصل لمستواك


----------



## arc_fares (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوه :بنت فلسطين, hero55, روان ناصر, محمد عبد الرؤف, هيثم محمد, الوطواط, محمد حسان شكرا على مروركم وجزاكم الله خير .
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق.
ودمتم


----------



## spaces (14 يناير 2007)

مشروع جيد وفقك الله


----------



## mz066 (14 يناير 2007)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نادية (15 يناير 2007)

:59: راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## المعماري أحمد (8 فبراير 2007)

عمل رائع بالتوفيق


----------



## المعماري أحمد (8 فبراير 2007)

مشروع جيد وفقك الله


----------



## المعماري أحمد (8 فبراير 2007)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## gross_lieber4 (9 فبراير 2007)

جميل جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## arc_fares (24 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة:spaces,mz066,نادية,المعماري أحمد,gross_lieber4 حياكم الله وشكرا على مروركم 
ودمتم.


----------



## wesaaaa (25 فبراير 2007)

مشروع اكثر من رائع والى الامام دائما يا فارس


----------



## نجمة الصباح (26 فبراير 2007)

تسلم ايدك انت امبين تعبت نفسك كثييييييير لان المشروع فخم جدا ونتمنى نشوفه مطبق بالواقع عن قريب


----------



## msjarch (30 مارس 2007)

مشروع رائع و شغل رائع بجد وفقك الله.


----------



## maxim7313 (24 يونيو 2007)

تسلم مهندس فارس بانفع على المشروع الحلو


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (24 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله ... على هخالانجاز .. ان شاء تكون حصلت على علامة جيد ة بهالمشروع .. 

اللع يعطيك الف عافية على هالتعب المبذول في المشروع ...


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (24 يونيو 2007)

بالتوفيق اخي


----------



## العماري المعماري (25 يونيو 2007)

*مشكوررررررررر*

ما شاء الله على المشروع اللي سويته يا اخ فارس 
واتمنى لك التوفيق 
الله يوفقك ..........................امين
وانا سنة اول معمار جامعة عدن


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

مشروع جميل


----------



## خالد الشميري (26 يونيو 2007)

تصميم رائع اتمنى لك التوفيق اخوك م/خالد الشميري من تعز


----------



## vrayman (26 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله حلو


----------



## ابو هدير (29 يونيو 2007)

والله جميل بالتوفيق ...اخوك م/ حماده من اب


----------



## نزف الجرح (29 يونيو 2007)

مشروعك جميل الله يوفقك


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله حلو


----------



## mouhim1 (11 يوليو 2007)

*mouhim1************

sghl hggi ugd;l


arc_fares قال:


>


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 يوليو 2007)

مشروع رائع
وفقك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## م.م.ابراهيم (12 يوليو 2007)

يعطيكي الف عافية وبالتوفيق


----------



## arc_fares (23 يوليو 2007)

*شكرا*

الاخوة: wesaaaa, نجمة الصباح, msjarch, maxim7313 , السوري الدمشقي, المهندس الهلالي, العماري المعماري, ابو يوسف888, خالد الشميري, vrayman, ابو هدير, نزف الجرح, mouhim1, م.محمد الكسواني, م.م.ابراهيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسف على تاخري بالرد نظرا للانشغال جزيل الشكر لكم اخواني الاعزاء على مروركم وكلامكم اللطيف و الذي اعتز به وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.
ودمتم .
اخوكم م/ فارس


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الجميل 
بتوفيق دايما يارب


----------



## eng_MFM (29 يوليو 2007)

مشروع جميل ومجهود قليل الي حد ما في الواجهات والاخراج بس مشروع ينم علي معماري جديد


----------



## arc_fares (30 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة:م/أمل مصطفى كامل ,eng_MFM شكرا على مروركم و بالتوفيق لكما.
ودمتم


----------



## ظلام البحر (1 أغسطس 2007)

شي جميل الله يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (1 أغسطس 2007)

الجامعات اليمنية اثبتت خلال العقد الاخير بانها من اجدر الجامعات العربية والاقليمية وبالتحديد الهندسة المعمارية وتمنيت لواني درست في احدى جامعات اليمن


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع فيه فكر عالى بس كان محتاج مجهود اكبر فى الاخراج


----------



## rose_arc (31 أغسطس 2007)

المشروع رائع وجهد عظيم تشكر عليه وتستحق اعلى الدرجات الله يوفقك وللأمام بعون الله


----------



## الصبا (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الكتله جميله جدا انا احب هذا الاسلوب فى التصميم الذى يعتمد على الكتل المجمعه بطريقه غريبه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أروى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الشغل جميل
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## enjmido (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل واكثر من رائع الاخراج


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

المشروع جمييييييييييل جدا وفى غايه من الروعه 
 بارك الله فيك :77: :77: :77: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## HEBA ABDO (16 أكتوبر 2007)

المشروع فكرتة جميلة


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بلانات حلوة اوى بسيططة اوى كتلة ابسط
باقى زى ماالكل قال شوية اهتمام اكتر بالاخراج
واكيد انت دلوقت احسن بكتير جدا بعد التخرج على الاقل حرق الدم والاعصاب من الدكاترة راح

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

متشكرين جداً على المشروع الجامد و ياريت تراعى بعد كدة مسألة الأخراج. احنا مهندسين معماريين ممكن نقرأ المشروع من مساقطة لاكن العميل لا.

بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد تهامي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشروع رائع و انت فعلا فنان اخي بالتوفيق


----------



## barca2007 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اتمنى من كل قلبي لكم التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## نور الجنة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله لك الشغل كله جميل جدااااا وواضح تعبك فيه
لكنك لم تعرض الواجهات بمثل ما عرضت المناظير فلماذا؟؟
وهذا لا يمنع جودة المشروع
وفقك الله


----------



## غالي غراوي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

Wonderful Go A Head


----------



## selfana (2 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا المشروع كتير حلو واحلى شي فيه

العلاقات بين الكتل والcomposition يعني الفورم كتير قوي

ويعطيك العافية على الشغل الحديث والرائع


----------



## alaanabil (3 فبراير 2008)

مشروع جميل فعلا 
وخروج عن المعتاد في المساقط الافقية
والمساقط الجيده هي ما تخرج واجهات جميله ويسهل التعامل معها والتشكيل فيها
وهذا ما اتوقع ان اراه عندك تحميلك للوجهات ان شاء الله
وفقك الله دائما


----------



## alaanabil (3 فبراير 2008)

صور الواجهات مكنتش ظاهرة بس لما شوفتها
شكل الكتله مميز ولكن اعتقد انك لم تهتم كثيرا بالوجهات مع انه
كانت هتكون جميله جدا لو تم الاهتمام بيها
وشكرا للمشاركه ده


----------



## مهم (3 فبراير 2008)

مشروع جميل جدا وكتل رائعة واظهار جيد وعلى معرفتى ان مدينة عدن منطقة حارة وزجاج المبنى اخذ نسبة كبيرة من المبنى هذه مجرد وجهة نظر وشكرا واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## great fence (3 فبراير 2008)

عموما المشروع جيد من ناحية المناظير ، فهي بديعة ، و نقاط النظر المنتقاة جميلة 
لكن "و كما لاحظه الاخوان" الا ترى انه هناك بعض الجمود في الواجهات من حيث الكتل و الانهاء !!؟؟ كما ان طريقة تراكب الكتل في المنظور الاول غير مريحة للعين "من وجهة نظري" ممكن تطويرها الى علاقات افضل
و التوفيق للجميع........
تحياتي


----------



## رغدة تمراز (3 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية وتسلم كتيييييييييييييييييييير حلوة


----------



## رغدة تمراز (3 فبراير 2008)

عجبني كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## متميزة (6 فبراير 2008)

مشروع رائع والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## جامبو (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا كتيير كتيير لانوعنجد الله يعطيك العافية يا رب على هال المشروع الحلو


----------



## المنسق (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي فارس شكرا على العمل الجميل انا كمال من الجزائر انا لاحظت من خلال عملك انك تعاني من مشكل انا اعانيه ايضا و هو محاولة الخروج مناهج العمارة الحديثة و الانتقال لما بعد الحداثة postmoderne في الحقيقة مشروعك حقق هده الاخيرة من بعض النواحي مثل استخدام الاشكال الغير منتضمة مثل الزواية الحادة و نحن كمعماريون ندرك الجهد المبدول من اجل تحقيق هده النتيجة في المشروع انا راح اعطيك نصيحة لو تحاول تعمل بها هي انك تبدء المشروع من البعد الثالث اي كمجسم و بعدين تدخل لتفاصيل مثل المساقط و الحركة و انا اضمن انو النتيجة راح تكون احسن


----------



## هدى معماري (9 أبريل 2008)

مشروع جميل ونرجو المزيد


----------



## ارك لافر (10 أبريل 2008)

انا شايف ان البلان راااااائع جدا بس للاسف خد كل المجهود


----------



## رسول الفهد (10 أبريل 2008)

مشروع رائع وعاشت ايدك والله يوفقك


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (14 أبريل 2008)

مشروع جميل بس كان محتاج شويه اظهارات داكنه كانت هتجمله اوى او لقطه ليليه باضاءه سبوتات مثلا و كشافات ارضيه بس مشورع جميل بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أريج الايمان (14 أبريل 2008)

بجد المشروع رائع .الكتل من وجهة نظري جميلة وطريقة الربط بين الكتل جميلة ولكن انا حاسة ان الوجهات كانت محتاجة شوية شغل من ناحيه الاخراج


----------



## غيث عبدوني (17 أبريل 2008)

ياسيدي الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## دودى ديكور (18 أبريل 2008)

مشروع جامد ماشاء اللة


----------



## م شوشا (2 مايو 2008)

مشروع رائع يعطيك العافية

تحيتي شوشا


----------



## ام المؤمنين (4 مايو 2008)

جهد مشكور وطيب


----------



## hosam-hasn (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## أحمدالنجدي (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك , و لكن يا ريت تعيد وضع الصور لأنها لا تظهر
و شكرا


----------



## حمودي المعماري (31 أغسطس 2008)

عاشت يدك ...........
شغل ممتاز ........


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مش عارفه شو المشكله عندي بس انا مش عم ينفتحو الصور وما صارلي اني استفيد زي غيري
وممكن ازا فيك تساعدني بكون شاكره الك


----------



## نادر الشهيد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

تماااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## arch_alduribi (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك..
وتكمل باقي اللوحات..


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الى الامام


----------



## بلال معروف (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق والتطوير


----------



## بلال معروف (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شا لله


----------



## hanine41 (5 مارس 2009)

ريت توصح مراحل العملى البرامج


----------



## engneering.nora (5 مارس 2009)

مشروع ممتاز يوفقك الله


----------



## ابن باديس (16 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز مشروعك هائل جدا و بعد أن شاهدس الواجهات و المنظور العام و ددت لو تعمقت أكثر من ذلك في البحث مثل ما قضيت على المقاطع الأفقية و لا أزبدك أكثر مما قاله الإخوة قبلي واصل وفق الله


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية 
وموفق يا رب


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا اخي باركط الله في عملك


----------



## حميدوان (9 أبريل 2009)

مبروك التخرج بس يبدو المشروع غير مطروق


----------



## kasshoss (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*اختيارك للمشروع جيد جدآآآ
بس ياريت نشوف المنظور الخارجى للمشروع
وأتمنى لك التوفيق فى الحياه العملية ...*


----------



## العـاشقه (14 ديسمبر 2009)

woow nice mashro3 7elw


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اعجبني الانشاء فكرته جميله ... خصوصا الصورة الاخيره في المنظور توضحه كثيرا 
لكن حكاية ان يكون المبنى زجاج في زجاج غير مناسبه للتحكم البيئي 
وفقك الله


----------



## eng_ezdien (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لي هناك فجوة بين مشاريعي بالكلية و مشاريعي بعد التخرج ... لصالح الأخير و الحمد لله
عموما بالتوفيق و تحياتي في الحياة العملية


----------



## ZEINEB (28 ديسمبر 2009)

soooooooooooo good 
good luck
in the futur


----------



## hermione (30 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااائع جدا


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## حلمى عبد الحليم (9 يناير 2010)

مجهود لا باس به


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

كتير حلو


----------



## t.o.t.a (3 مارس 2010)

حلو اوي فكرة التحرر في البلان وخصوصا ان تحررك خدم كتير فكرة الخصوصية يعني تحرر مبرر ولكن الي لاحظته ان البلان اقوى بكتير من تشكيل الواجهات يعني انا لو ماره امام المبنى من الخارج هظلم المعماري لاني مش هتوقع الفورم ده من الداخل لان بجد الي يوصل لهذه الحلول الوظيفيه في البلان مهندس فعلا بارع 
ارجو ان تتقبل تعليقي بصدر رحب


----------



## hananfadi (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يسلموا يداك مشروع جميل و اظهاره رائع


----------



## فاطمه ابو عجاج (4 مارس 2010)

جهد مقدر شكرا كتير لعرض المشروع


----------



## م\فارس (4 مارس 2010)

م\فارس
مجهود رائع ،اتمنى لك التوفيق فى حياتك العمليه . 
لكن اسمح لى ان الفت نظرك الى شىء :
استخدامك اكثر من مديوله فى المساقط الافقيه وخاصه ذات الزوايه الحرجه والمتقاربه جدا
خلقت لك فراغات مختنقه يصعب استغلالها او فرشها.
علاوه على ضعف نسبى فى الواجهات التى تبدو تقليديه موحده الشكل و النمط من الارضى الى السطح
ولكن يحسب لها تداخل الكتل واختلافها .
اسف على الاطاله ............ تقبل مرورى


----------



## م.كندا (5 مارس 2010)

:30:
يعطيك العافية جهد مشكور بس اذا سمحت ما تسنت الي الفرصة أعرف المهام الوظيفية بالمبنى
لأنه حسب المخططات كان واضح انهم كلهم shops + offices وهو حسب
ما اتفضلت مركز ثقافي تجاري فمن المؤكد يكون في وظائف أخرى
وبالنسبة لتوزيع الفراغات كان رائع وتركيب الكتل كمان رائع بس الواجهات 
ياريت أعطيتهم وقت أكتر........
يعطيك العافية
وأرجو الرد بالنسبة للمهام الوظيفية...... ​


----------



## h-genie (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## مودى هندى (7 مارس 2010)

مشروع حلو .. الكتل كويسة .. تركيباتها معقولة .. الواجهات كصامت وزجاج .. ممتاز


----------



## هايام (7 مارس 2010)

بالفعل المشروع مفيد مشكور


----------



## معمارالشام (12 مارس 2010)

اخراج ضعيف وتصميم جيد


----------



## me_moo (12 مارس 2010)

مشروع جميل


----------



## م/أحمد المجاهد (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بصراحه العمل رائع واتمنى لك التوفيق
وأنا لا أستطيع الوصف من كثر اعجابي بالعمل


----------



## carl (27 أبريل 2010)

مشروع جميل و المساقط الافقيه جميله 
ولكن اذا رايت المساقط تحس انها يحتاجلها شغل 
اما من ناحيه الواجهات ،لا ارى ابداع فيها وكأنها كتله زجاجيه متصل بها كتله من الخرسانه
او انه البرنامج الي اشتغلت فيه 3د لم يبرز الشغل الي انت مسويه


----------



## hmodi000 (28 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة العمل جيد ولاكن ممكن يكون احسن 
لانه من الواضح انه لديك موهبة كبيرة 
لذالك يمكن ان يكون القادم أحسن بكثير 
مع تمنياتي لك باتوفيق 
م\ محمد


----------



## هبه هاشم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اللة يخليك يا باش مهندس ومزيدا من التفوق


----------



## hasn820 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااز والك الف شكر


----------



## imenarch (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يسهلك جميل مشكوووووور


----------



## الشفق الابيض (20 ديسمبر 2010)

المشروع جدا جميل


----------



## archidouce (17 أبريل 2011)

merci c'est un projet bien etudier
continuer


----------



## Doora Ali (17 أبريل 2011)

روعه ...ماشاء الله


----------



## yyaasseerr (17 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية حلووووووووووووووووووو؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-laith badran (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله مشروع جميل


----------



## وحش العمارة (21 أكتوبر 2011)

المشكلة في الاخراج النهائي واعتقد بالاضاءة يعطيك الاعافية


----------



## sunbl (2 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع...


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم الأيادي


----------

